# Fusion Magic??



## OFCILynn (Oct 2, 2007)

Does anyone happen to know where to purchase Fusion Magic for lotions? I heard Kangaroo Blue had it but cant find it anywhere on their site. TIA
God Bless,
Lynn


----------



## OFCILynn (Oct 2, 2007)

I just got a email from Kangaroo Blue and they will have the FM back in again in a few weeks. Thanks all!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

What is Fusion Magic?


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 3, 2007)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> What is Fusion Magic?



A base for making cream or lotions. I personally didn't care for it (too many chemicals), but to each his own.

Irena


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

OOOh thats why I havent heard of it. I make mine from scratch.. interesting name for it though


----------



## OFCILynn (Oct 3, 2007)

I just saw lotion demod at a social I just attended and wanted and wanted to test this out. I have made lotion from scratch and bases before. Still doing research on this!


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 3, 2007)

There are strong markets for both, lotions made from scratch as well as lotions made from a base. There are positive & negative points to be made for both. It is a matter of defineing your customer base & determining which is a better fit.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

Is the profit margin larger from scratch? how is the margin for bases?


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 3, 2007)

That would depend on the ingredients of the scratch lotion & the cost of the lotion base-BUT, if you follow your standard mark  up formula the margin should always run the same.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 3, 2007)

My margin is better with the one I make from scratch. I can also choose which ingredients I want to put in it (or not).

Irena


----------



## pepperi27 (Oct 3, 2007)

I sell a lot of the base lotions. People really seem to like it a lot.


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 3, 2007)

Margin is what you make it. 

Sally marks up her base lotion 4x while she marks her scratch lotion up 5 times, Sally scratch profit margin is better.

Cindy marks her scratch lotion up 4x times while sha marks her base lotion up up 5x, Cindy's base profit margin is better.


----------



## Lucy (Oct 4, 2007)

From what I have read this is not a base but an emulsifier used to make lotion, cream, gels, etc.


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 4, 2007)

Lucy, you are right, here is info off the Kangaroo Blue site:

"INCI Name: Polyacrylamide/C13-14 Isoparaffin/Laureth 7

Notice: A Fusion Magic class will be held sometime in Dec, watch for information posted here or sign-up for our newsletters to be notified. Click here to sign-up today.

We are so excited to carry this product, a HUGE thank you to Teresa Wall and Monica Myers for assisting, advising and testing for me through the testing process. Thanks Teresa and Monica!! 

What is Fusion Magic? It's an emulsifier that transforms oil, water and butter into a thick cream or light lotion depending on the percentage of Fusion Magic you are using in your formula. You can also use this as your base for scrubs, because it's not just a lotion or cream, add Fusion Magic into some aloe vera juice or distilled water and voila, you've got yourself thick gel that you can add sugar/salt to and make it a creamy scrub!

Did you know you can add 3% to your own cream recipe that contains butter and instantly turn your cream recipe into a creamy body butter? Fusion Magic not only thickens, cuts down on greasiness, it also gives that wonderful body and texture of a luxurious high-end cream."


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2007)

interesting.. indeed... it sounded like it was suppose to be a base or something


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 5, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Lucy, you are right, here is info off the Kangaroo Blue site:
> 
> "INCI Name: Polyacrylamide/C13-14 Isoparaffin/Laureth 7
> 
> ...



Call me confused, but why would you want to use this for a cream or a lotion? There are many good lotion/cream bases out there with good ingredients if you don't want to make your own.

Irena


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 5, 2007)

Soapbuddy, That is what makes the world go round, different people w/ different likes dislikes and opinions. Just because you don't choose it, it does not make it wrong or inferior. 

It sounds like this product can be used similar to silica which turns oil into gel to be used in scrubs & such.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

I've just started making creams, and i found a recipe to give me the basic idea of what goes into a cream and the amounts of the ingredients, and i created my own recipe to what I wanted and liked, and it makes a super thick cream that is like putting on liquid silk.   

But it uses, unrefined shea butter, mango butter, coconut oil, stearic acid, emulsifying wax, distilled water, glycerin, a presersative and fragrance oil.


----------



## Bret (Oct 19, 2007)

It is back in stock according to KB's site.


----------

